# Get LGA 1155 or 1366 or LGA 2011?



## Torguy

Hello everyone!

I need help badly on making an important decision in regards to building my new computer.  

The first question is, should I get the LGA 1366 or the 1155?  I am leaning towards the 1155 as its newer technology, and in that it supports the i7-2600k.  Although the 1366 supports 6 cores, whereas the 1155 I believe doesnt?

Second question is, should I even get the 1366 or 1155, or wait for the LGA 2011 (Q3 of 2011), which will be the successor to the 1366?

Now, currently I am running an e8400, with a 9600 gt grahpics card, and don't do extreme overclocking, nor do I do extreme gaming.  So I wouldn't mind just upgrading my graphics to an evga 570 sc for now, and then upgrade my computer in the future.  

However, my take is that if I wait till Q3 of this year 2011, which is around July to Sept, something again new will come out around the corner, and then you end up waiting for ever and ever.


What is your take on this guys?  Help in this matter would be highly appreciated.  And should I make the decision to get the computer now, I will post my specs and get opinions on a new thread.


Thanks!!


----------



## memory

I would go for socket 1155.  You said you don't do extreme overclocking, do you overclock at all?  Since you do not do extreme overclocking or extreme gaming, I would go for the i5 2500k or maybe the i5 2500(depends on if you plan on overclocking.)

I don't think socket 1155 supports 6 cores but I have read that the i7 2600k comes close to matching the performance of socket 1366 6 core cpu's.  And 6 cores is really unnecessary unless you are doing some serious video editing or CAD work.

If you want to upgrade now, then do it.  If you wait for newer tech, there is always something new right around the corner like you said.  If you can afford, go for it.  

If you were to upgrade to a 570, your cpu would be a bottleneck.  IMO, you would be better off upgrading to 1155.


----------



## Torguy

memory said:


> I would go for socket 1155.  You said you don't do extreme overclocking, do you overclock at all?  Since you do not do extreme overclocking or extreme gaming, I would go for the i5 2500k or maybe the i5 2500(depends on if you plan on overclocking.)
> 
> If you want to upgrade now, then do it.  If you wait for newer tech, there is always something new right around the corner like you said.  If you can afford, go for it.
> 
> If you were to upgrade to a 570, your cpu would be a bottleneck.  IMO, you would be better off upgrading to 1155.



Yea sorry I should have mentioned that, I do overclocking for sure, just not like to a point where I require water cooling and all that fun stuff.

Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## memory

Well then I would go for the i5 2500k if you were going to upgrade now.  From what I have read in other forums, the i7 2600k is overkill for what you do with it.  That's just my 2 cents.  May want to wait for other more knowledgeable people to reply.


----------



## Torguy

Yea I hear what your saying, but I want to be future proof, though I know the 2500k is also really good. Thanks.


----------



## Red Love X

Torguy said:


> Yea I hear what your saying, *but I want to be future proof*, though I know the 2500k is also really good. Thanks.



No such thing.  Base your purchases off of what you need now, rather than going overboard to extend the life of your machine an extra 3 months.


----------



## Drenlin

LGA 2011 will be to 1366 as 1156 is to 1155. So if you want a super-user/power gamer type of rig with the most power currently available to you, then you may want to wait on it. Otherwise, the 1155 Sandy Bridge chips are pretty damned powerful...nearly as strong as the $1000 i7 980X when overclocked.


Usually, yes, there is somethign new just around the corner, but entire platform changes happen less often. The short-lived socket 1156 and 1366 are an exception. On the AMD side, for example, their most powerful desktop processors will still work on some motherboards made as far back as December 2008.


----------



## Torguy

Drenlin said:


> LGA 2011 will be to 1366 as 1156 is to 1155. So if you want a super-user/power gamer type of rig with the most power currently available to you, then you may want to wait on it. Otherwise, the 1155 Sandy Bridge chips are pretty damned powerful...nearly as strong as the $1000 i7 980X when overclocked.
> 
> 
> Usually, yes, there is somethign new just around the corner, but entire platform changes happen less often. The short-lived socket 1156 and 1366 are an exception. On the AMD side, for example, their most powerful desktop processors will still work on some motherboards made as far back as December 2008.



Yea thats a great point, which why I might just lean towards waiting, but still not too sure.

Thanks a lot for the feedback.


----------



## tulsei

*HELLO , i would say lga 1155 , awesomeness!~! haha*

my specs are ,

Core i7 2600K , 3.4GHZ
asus sabertooth p67


Asustek GeForce GTX 560 Ti SLI x 2 (SLI)

Kingston HyperX 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 

5TB WD Caviar Black (1Tb x 5)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200


2 word AWESOME! POWER!

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## jonnyp11

i'd wait for either lga 2011 or bulldozer and am3+ which is out now, but since sb-e was supposedly delayed and ib too then the boards may wait too, and i heard somewhere sbe would be 6 core's and priced like the 990/80x's.


----------



## wolfeking

I would wait for LGA2011 if you want a intel system. Chances are that when it comes out, the 1155 systems will come down in price some. 

And if you were looking for 6 cores, then go AMD, and save some $$ for GPUs and better RAM and such. Going 6 core Phenom would save you $800 +. That is enough for CF 6970's or SLI GTX570 (assuming you went with a 990X motherboard).


----------

